# Out Of Focus Issue using Canon 1.4 Extender III and Canon 100-400 IS II USM



## revup67 (Jul 12, 2015)

Since acquiring the 100-400 IS II a few months ago and pairing it up with the Canon 1.4 Extender III, many of my shots are out of focus. Attached is a screen capture showing my focus points which are spot on yet the image shown is improperly focused.

The extender was recently checked by Canon Service Center and no issues were found. The 5D Mark III and the Canon 100-400 IS II USM lens together without the extender offer perfect shots - no issues at all. As soon as the extender is mounted only a handful of shots (between 5% and 10%) are usable.

This photo was taken at 1/500 Tv with partial metering, AI Servo, Case 1 (of 6), Image Stabilization "On", obviously Point Expansion vs. Single Shot, Camera firmware is latest at 1.33, FE Lock "off". 

After thinking this through, I do recall reading that in some cases, having IS "on" beyond the focal length could cause focus issues. However I do not have an issue with IS "on" beyond focal length "without the extender". I've yet to try IS "off" with extender on as my plans are to do so but curious outside of this, has anyone else with this same combo experienced these issues? My more immediate concerns are apparent issues with these 3 together: the 5D Mark III, 1.4 vIII extender and the 100-400 IS II USM - anyone else have this combo and experiencing similar issues? - thanks in advance


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you AFMA the lens + TC combo?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi revup67. 
Aside from AFMA did you connect the extender to the lens first, then connect the combination to the camera as per Canon's recommended procedure, (or have the camera turned off as then the body doesn't know which order things were done). Canon say connecting the extender to the camera and then adding the lens may cause problems. 
Quote, "Misoperatoin may occur. "

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Did you AFMA the lens + TC combo?



+1. My 100-400L II + 1.4 works as expected.


----------



## tron (Jul 13, 2015)

When I need to change lenses in the field (and that includes adding teleconverter) I want to leave the camera exposed the minimum possible time. So I turn it off, replace the lens with the teleconverter and then connect the lens to the teleconverter.

I know it is the opposite of what Canon suggests but since I turn the camera off in advance I assume it does not matter. I have never noticed any strange behaviour linked to lens/teleconverter yet...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2015)

AFMA can be crucial. My two 100-400 IIs focus well on my 7DII with 2 different 1.4xTC IIIs. However, there are shifts in AFMA on adding the TC. Lens 1 has +4 at 400mm and +2 at 560mm with TC 1, lens 2 has +3 at 400mm and +10 with TC 2. A similar change of AFM on adding the TCs is seen on my 5DIII (Lens 2 at 400mm +1, with TC 2 +6).


----------



## revup67 (Jul 13, 2015)

These are all excellent ideas. I do add the TC to the lens first and then add both to the body - always in that order. Off hand the majority of the time the 5D M III is "off" when mounting the optics to the best of my knowledge and I rarely if ever (thinking 1 time only) connect or disconnect the converter in the field due to minimize air particles getting in the 5D. 

I recall trying a power off and on experiment and that did seem to help. As with computers, sometimes a simply reboot can cure many problems.

I've yet to AFMA either the lens with the TC or without. I do own the Focal software and will give this a shot within the next day or so. But wouldn't the OOF images be consistent an AFMA was the case? I do get a low percentage that are in focus.

Side note, is there any work around with the 5 AF Point limitation? A friend of mine acquired the Tamron SP 1.4 extender and uses this with his 400mm 5.6 L and gets "all" the AF points. I borrowed this Tamron extender with the 100-400 IS II and its completely in compatible.

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd definitely start with AFMA, particulatly as you already have FoCal (although IIRC there is a focal length restriction in the cheaper versions). AF does miss sometimes – your low % of in-focus shots may be fortunate misses. With your majority of OOF shots, the thing to look for which AFMA corrects is that the direction (front- vs. back focus) is consistent.


----------



## Travler (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a similar problem with the 70-200 2.8 II with the TC 2X. The 1.4 works well without any correction on the AFMA but the 2X will not work without it. I have not completed the setup yet due to time and stuff. I did a quick test one day just checking live view and could tell lit was off the same direction each time. Start there and see how it works.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 14, 2015)

Have the Pro version of Focal Version 2, Beta 2 and attempted to do an AFMA today as most suggested here with and without converter to eliminate the front and back focusing. Unfortunately setting up a target is not easy with Focal. With target locked in place with drop cloth clamps outdoors in shaded for same lighting and camera with extender and lens on tripod using foot mount, Focal, while running analysis, mid stream claims "the target has moved". After 2 hours of the target moving nonsense errors I have abandoned my efforts with AFMA and Focal. if anyone has any other suggestions or setting up targets with Focal, kindly drop me a line. I apologize if this has gotten slightly off topic but still wanting to achieve the AFMA goal.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi revup67. 
Light more light and then some more light, FoCal demands well lit targets and depending on your geographic location, outdoor shade may not be enough. 
Also I didn't have great results with home printed targets, admittedly I was not able to print to the specifications recommend by FoCal. I now have a pair of their targets which I hope will provide better results, but have yet to get 'aroundtuit'. : ;D
Does version 2 still give you the "Target has moved unless you are sure it hasn't, continue or quit" option? 
Did you try just continuing?

Cheers, Graham. 



revup67 said:


> Have the Pro version of Focal Version 2, Beta 2 and attempted to do an AFMA today as most suggested here with and without converter to eliminate the front and back focusing. Unfortunately setting up a target is not easy with Focal. With target locked in place with drop cloth clamps outdoors in shaded for same lighting and camera with extender and lens on tripod using foot mount, Focal, while running analysis, mid stream claims "the target has moved". After 2 hours of the target moving nonsense errors I have abandoned my efforts with AFMA and Focal. if anyone has any other suggestions or setting up targets with Focal, kindly drop me a line. I apologize if this has gotten slightly off topic but still wanting to achieve the AFMA goal.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello all - it seems the AFMA was the in fact the issue, more below. With respect to the Target problem, FOCAL wrote and stated not to use the Zoom feature when doing a Target setup. They didn't offer an explanation as to why but stated make sure the Target is using 15%-90% of what's being viewed and select the "Target Optimization" feature.

The these guidelines were then followed and reports were run in Auto Mode with manual changes to the AFMA. Net result was -3 on Wide end and +8 on Tele end. I ran two tests on the tele end several minutes apart. The first was +8. I then ran a second test with +8 in place and the next result was +6 however I noted the confidence level went from excellent to Poor. Test shots were run and there was an immediate improvement.

In all, new and out of the box doesn't mean everything is perfect. For anyone interested the reports are attached.

Thank you to all that have replied on this thread.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi revup67,
I'm in OC too.

Another good spot for birding in Orange County is Mile Square Regional Park, in Fountain Valley -right off the 405, Brookhurst St. I can't ID the birds. I often see some blue ones and decent size red tail flying around. I highlighted the areas where these birds were located.

Check out the Palm Island location. About a mile down. It has lot of large size ducky. I enjoy photohraph them in the evening hours. Lot of actions when they get hungry.

Dylan


----------



## revup67 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello Dyan - yes I have birded there before and found the Cattle Egret (only place in OC) and Vermilion Flycatcher recently. Since this is off topic, please feel free to drop me a note at this e mail: birds at ocbirds dott calm. Just put Dylan in the subject title so I know its you - my site is http://www.ocbirds.com


----------



## revup67 (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's a final result after the AFMA calibration of a +8 on the tele side with Focal - thanks to all that contributed


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Revup. 
Glad to hear you have it sorted, nice sharp shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



revup67 said:


> Here's a final result after the AFMA calibration of a +8 on the tele side with Focal - thanks to all that contributed


----------

